# Poll: thanks button yay or nay



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Vote


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Ps obv I'm exaggerating for the sake of yuks. This isn't really going to make or ruin anyone's life I don't think.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, no. Like (or +1) (without the running tally for each customer), yes. Tally only for the individual post anonymously. These are very different questions.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Not a fan of any form of "like" or "+" button (without without a negative companion). It's lazy. If you don't have enough to contribute to bother actually using words, why bother. I thought this place was better than that.

I also see that it's already become a personal stat here where you can measure who gets liked/thanked the most.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Fan of "Like" or merely a "Thumbs Up." icon in a particular post & naming the presenter of the "Thumbs Up" or "Like" would be just enough for my tastes. 

There should not be a trail of "Thanks," like a trail of bread crumbs leading us backwards. The running tally is not a feature I would want to see, as well.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Count me in for a no thanks. Not amused by any rating of any member, like or dislike, agree or disagree, etc or no etc, as mentioned if you can't type a few words or at least a +1....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'd actually much prefer a picture image of up to 5 stars or whatever icon system,
Tallying up the number of times below my icon is strange to say the least.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I'd actually much prefer a picture image of up to 5 stars or whatever icon system,
> *Tallying up the number of times below my icon is strange to say the least.*


OMFG I didn't see that before... Talk about childish!! Are we back in high school now?!?! Tallying of the "Thanks"... what load of facile rubbish.

I think SINC was right after all, the not so slow decline of this place has begun.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOpErJWSIg0


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I voted no for this particular implementation. I'm not a fan of the way it formats under a post. I'm also not a fan of it showing "stats" under a member's avatar. 

Personally, I'm in favour of something that's small and clean, that allows an anonymous +1 and -1 under a post. If this wasn't possible, my preference would be to just not have the feature.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> Vote


Nay way.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I just tested the thing and it basically allowed me to thank the same people over and over, provided I thanked them for a new post each time. I don't like the idea of scoring pals in your clique to begin with, but on top of it, the implementation has failed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> OMFG I didn't see that before... Talk about childish!! Are we back in high school now?!?! Tallying of the "Thanks"... what load of facile rubbish.
> 
> *I think SINC was right after all, the not so slow decline of this place has begun*.


The manner you and SINC chose to give your feedback is what's unfortunate.

Let's recap:
- Several members of the community, expressed a desire for this type of feature
- Listening to that feedback, a certain implementation was installed
- The owners politely asked if members loved it or hated it
- Members have been giving their feedback, almost all of it polite.
- Owners will respond accordingly to *everyone's* feedback. 

Through this process, that you and SINC are decrying the end of ehMac because they tried one feature (Based on requests from the community) is ridiculous. 

Again I will argue that this type of really off-putting negative hyperbole is way more damaging to the community than any small test of a feature tweak could ever be. 

It's like crying the rapid decline of Canada because of the installation of advanced green traffic lights. 

I would love for there to be some improvement to the Classified Ad system we have in place. If they try any change and ask for members feedback, are you going to start shouting and barking that decry the death of the site then too? 

How about just giving your sincere feedback in a polite manner sans the hyperbole? People who care about ehMac will do so, but if you start going off about the death of the site with over-the-top verbiage, don't do so under the false guise that you care about the community, because you're causing more harm than any little feature or tweak could. 

The owners are perfectly happy to never touch a single feature on ehMac if that's what the community wanted.

The consensus has to come from level headed discussion and feedback, not by who can bark the loudest.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks ehMax for your thoughtful reply to this thread. I even "thanked" you for it. 

I voted no to the this option. Much better if the thanks is just placed as verbiage in any given thread. If the thanks is going to be active, at least remove the tally from the user info.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I like the idea, just not the implementation. Maybe instead of a thanks, just a like. I look at engadgets use of likes on their comment system, and it's unobtrusive. there if you want to look at it, if you don't the world isn't going to end. 

Those of you complaining that this is the end of the world, maybe install software that doesn't you compel you to fixate on it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I voted no for this particular implementation. I'm not a fan of the way it formats under a post. I'm also not a fan of it showing "stats" under a member's avatar.
> 
> Personally, I'm in favour of something that's small and clean, that allows an anonymous +1 and -1 under a post. If this wasn't possible, my preference would be to just not have the feature.


My thoughts as well. Same vote for the same reason. If it just posted the number of Thank Yous without all the excess baggage, I would have voted the other way.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> How about just giving your sincere feedback in a polite manner sans the hyperbole?


OK, here is some polite feedback for you John.



ehMax said:


> SINC...
> I've sat across the table with the people at VS in Toronto and we took the time to talk a lot about ehMac and the values and history of the site. They are good people, the existing mods are in place, I will continue to check-in on the site, you don't have to worry.


I spent a dozen years as the COO of a major Canadian newspaper group and as a lead member of the executive was responsible for acquisitions. During that time we bought over 100 Canadian and U.S. publications.

In each and every case, I was that guy who sat across that table from the new owner and assured him or her that their 'baby' would be treated with respect and no, we wouldn't do this or that. At the time of saying that, I truly believed that would be the case.

A few years later, I found out the hard way that I was unknowingly lying to those owners. When times got tough, the board would meet, make a decision and instruct me to implement it. It ordered me to do exactly the type of things I promised the former owner we would not. It usually came down to cost savings. 

Consequently there are now the tattered shreds of dozens of once fine and proud weekly newspapers in this country, literally ripped apart by the new owners to suit their own egos and ideas and always at the expense of the community.

So you can save your rants at me citing hyperbole, John. I've been there, done that dozens of times and it usually ain't pretty. I am not saying that it will happen 100% with ehMac, but if the door even opens a tiny crack, the possibility is there.

You have zero experience at takeovers and the resulting change as this one will be your first. Learn well from it. I have.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> I've been there, done that dozens of times and it usually ain't pretty. I am not saying that it will happen 100% with ehMac, but if the door even opens a tiny crack, the possibility is there.
> 
> You have zero experience at takeovers and the resulting change as this one will be your first. Learn well from it. I have.


That such a feature was implemented within days of taking over is an ominous sign.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well SINC, the deal is done now. 

You can work with what is here and adapt, or you can leave anytime if you find the place no longer suits you, but I don't think ranting and raving over the inevitable decline of the place actually makes this place better. 

And yes, I have experience with takeovers.... when I was in tech nearly every company I worked was taken over (usually not long after I got there.) And every time we buy or sell a building, there's a takeover from the tenants' perspective and things change. Some people like the changes, some don't, some adapt and some move on. For some people the changes are welcome and for some people they are not. 

But I don't think I've ever seen an instance were complaining loudly over something that is a) done and b) not within the complainer's control to begin with has helped anyone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> The manner you and SINC chose to give your feedback is what's unfortunate.
> 
> Let's recap:
> - Several members of the community, expressed a desire for this type of feature
> ...


BS I have not. Show me where... one post citing that SINC may be right after all does not constitute my decrying the end of ehMac. But I will say this people have a right to express themselves in the manner they choose without being called out by the *former* mayor.

At this point I am beginning to see your posts as meddling and seeing as you have bowed out it might be best at this point, while the transition is going on, to just let things unfold without your overt influence.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> But I will say this people have a right to express themselves in the manner they choose without being called out by the former mayor.


The former mayor has no right to express himself in the manner he chooses?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> The former mayor has no right to express himself in the manner he chooses?


Not when he is trying to persuade others from doing the same... he is not just any other citizen here and certainly is not acting as one right now. I think neutrality on his part is warranted during this very early transition phase.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Well SINC, the deal is done now.
> 
> You can work with what is here and adapt, or you can leave anytime if you find the place no longer suits you, but I don't think ranting and raving over the inevitable decline of the place actually makes this place better.
> 
> ...


I dunno, Sonal. I think SINC's got a point. There was a request to reinstate the Like or +1 button ad we had before briefly when John ran the show. I was one of the people requesting this. The response was swift, and within days came the new feature. However, at no time do I recall ANYONE requesting a Thanks button or an accompanying tally of Thanks or a ratio of Thanks to postings. I really dislike that feature because it was not a change that was asked for. The count is insulting and is not similar to the Like feature that was tried previously. 

So whose idea was that? Since it didn't come from anyone's request here at ehMac, it must come from the new owner. Sure, the new owner listened to the requests, but then without doing any type of survey first, foisted this new unsolicited change on the entire membership whether they wanted it or not. Quickest path to a mutiny. You listening, Mo? Brownie points for fast response, but forty lashes with a wet noodle for implementation.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> *So you can save your rants at me citing hyperbole, John. I've been there, done that dozens of times and it usually ain't pretty. I am not saying that it will happen 100% with ehMac, but if the door even opens a tiny crack, the possibility is there.*


you realize you're talking about a messageboard on the internet, right?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> But I don't think I've ever seen an instance were complaining loudly over something that is a) done and b) not within the complainer's control to begin with has helped anyone.


I have. And also cases where silence or meek resistance allowed changes to occur that might have been stopped.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

broad said:


> you realize you're talking about a messageboard on the internet, right?


No, I am talking about the ehMac community specifically. The parallels to my experiences exist here.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> So whose idea was that? Since it didn't come from anyone's request here at ehMac, it must come from the new owner. Sure, the new owner listened to the requests, but then without doing any type of survey first, foisted this new unsolicited change on the entire membership whether they wanted it or not. Quickest path to a mutiny. You listening, Mo? Brownie points for fast response, but forty lashes with a wet noodle for implementation.


Right, so disagreeing with the new owner, telling him clearly that this is not liked and why--all a very good thing to do. (And I don't like "Thanks" either... I asked for "Like".)

But if I were the new owner and some guy starting going on about the decline of the place in the most dramatic language possible, I'd think he was just some nut whose opinions should be dismissed.

I have no issue with disagreeing with how things are run here, but the manner of doing so is not (IMO) helpful. Can we discuss this without the drama?

And beyond that, this site is a benevolent dictatorship. Always has been, and ehMax's choice to solicit member feedback at times is simply that: his choice to do so. The dictator has changed. 

Is the fact that I don't like the name of the button or that I think a particular feature is silly likely be drive me away? Probably not. Is the overwrought drama among the members over things like a button likely to drive me away? Not at this point (I'm not threatening to pick up my toys and go home or anything) but it's lot more likely. 

I stick around for the community, not the features. I can put up with a lot of silly features if I like the community. The drama over the silly features, however, gets tiresome.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I have. And also cases where silence or meek resistance allowed changes to occur that might have been stopped.


I'm not advocating silence or meek resistance, and I apologize if it came off that way.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> But if I were the new owner and some guy starting going on about the decline of the place in the most dramatic language possible, I'd think he was just some nut whose opinions should be dismissed.
> 
> I have no issue with disagreeing with how things are run here, but the manner of doing so is not (IMO) helpful. Can we discuss this without the drama?


You see it as drama, I see it as striking firm and fast to avoid silly changes with little value. That noted, more than 70% of poll respondents have voted 'nay'.

Seems I am in the majority.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> You see it as drama, I see it as striking firm and fast to avoid silly changes with little value. That noted, more than 70% of poll respondents have voted 'nay'.
> 
> Seems I am in the majority.


Many of those have verbally commented that they would like a "Like" button and not a "Thanks" button.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

+1


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> OK, here is some polite feedback for you John.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, *not quite true*. I learned a lot from that experience and many other business experiences and participating in many, many other forums. 

One thing that is certain, having overly critical, negative members acting like curmudgeon's is extremely off-putting and drives people away. 

I know that Verticalscope is absolutely stoked, anxious and eager to make this site whatever the community wants.* If that is completely leaving the site as is, than that's what it will be.* If it's a few minor tweaks to improve functionality (Such as the image resize, and fixing the "upload button" placement issue) that's what it is.

I will make the point again, the "Like feature" was brought up not by Verticalscope, not by me, but by other members of ehMac. It was brought up and suggested by ehMac members. In case that's not clear: It was brought up and suggested by ehMac members. Mo read that, and then wanting to please the community, just tried a certain implementation, and asked for feedback. 

With the result of the poll about this implementation, I'm certain this version won't be implemented. 

There is absolutely no need for the hyperbole, chest beating, tempers and declarations that the site is going into decline.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You are obviously too emotionally close to ehMac to see the big picture. As for me, I shall continue to object in any fashion I think will stop silly additions and that's all I have to say to you about it. Save your rants for someone else as they will have no effect on me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> *BS* I have not.


This is what I'm referring to:



screature said:


> *OMFG* I didn't see that before... Talk about childish!! Are we back in high school now?!?! Tallying of the "Thanks"... *what load of facile rubbish.*
> 
> I think SINC was right after all, *the not so slow decline of this place has begun*.


Why on earth do tempers have to be raised over *trying* a feature that some members asked about? 

I don't think this is about some moral stand about upholding the community and making sure of the longevity of ehMac, it's about some members puffing their chest and stamping their feet to make sure they get their way. 

It's unnecessary and off-putting. The process of polite, civil and humorous feedback from the entire community will be respected. 

Most of us are in agreement of the current "Thanks" feature and that will be respected.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> You are obviously too emotionally close to ehMac to see the big picture. As for me, I shall continue to object in any fashion I think will stop silly additions and that's all I have to say to you about it. Save your rants for someone else as they will have no effect on me.


*Translation*: _I will continue to have temper tantrums if I don't get my way, irregardless of what others in the community may want or simply want to try. I will make snide comments to anyone who doesn't agree with me _ 

Ironically, I'm on the same page with you on the thanks feature.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> *Translation*: _I will continue to have temper tantrums if I don't get my way, irregardless of what others in the community may want or simply want to try. I will make snide comments to anyone who doesn't agree with me _
> 
> Ironically, I'm on the same page with you on the thanks feature.


No tantrums, just protest in the way I choose. BTW there is no such word as "irregardless".


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

ehMax said:


> I will make the point again, the "Like feature" was brought up not by Verticalscope, not by me, but by other members of ehMac. It was brought up and suggested by ehMac members. In case that's not clear: It was brought up and suggested by ehMac members. Mo read that, and then wanting to please the community, just tried a certain implementation, and asked for feedback.





ehMax said:


> Why on earth do tempers have to be raised over *trying* a feature that some members asked about?


Has nothing to do with a like button, there is no like button, if it was a like button we wouldn't be talking about a thanks button. Nobody asked for a Thanks button and I don't understand why there is even a comparison between the two. To tally up popularity points reduces this website to a grade school look at me I'm liked more than you type of situation that I want no part of. Not because I'm afraid of being less popular, I could care less, it just makes the site look juvenile and I assumed we were all adults here. Thanks - no.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Right, so disagreeing with the new owner, telling him clearly that this is not liked and why--all a very good thing to do. (And I don't like "Thanks" either... I asked for "Like".)
> 
> But if I were the new owner and some guy starting going on about the decline of the place in the most dramatic language possible, I'd think he was just some nut whose opinions should be dismissed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing a response I happen to Like and Agree with. +++1


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Sonal said:


> And beyond that, this site is a benevolent dictatorship. Always has been, and ehMax's choice to solicit member feedback at times is simply that: his choice to do so. *The dictator has changed.*


This is my curious concern. Where there was a singular benevolent dictator before is it again, or is this site now going to be driven by a _comittee_. 

One man with a vision has built something we all value (or else why are we here), now that the Mayor has moved on we'll see if the new ownership can show us the love.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ehMax said:


> *Translation*: _I will continue to have temper tantrums if I don't get my way, irregardless of what others in the community may want or simply want to try. I will make snide comments to anyone who doesn't agree with me _
> 
> Ironically, I'm on the same page with you on the thanks feature.


Careful there, ex-mayor. Inflammatory language has gotten me a three day vacation in the past.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kelman said:


> Has nothing to do with a like button, there is no like button, if it was a like button we wouldn't be talking about a thanks button. Nobody asked for a Thanks button and I don't understand why there is even a comparison between the two. To tally up popularity points reduces this website to a grade school look at me I'm liked more than you type of situation that I want no part of. Not because I'm afraid of being less popular, I could care less, it just makes the site look juvenile and I assumed we were all adults here. Thanks - no.


I'd like to Thank you for that response, but now I'm a little bit afraid to. Fear is the path to the dark side...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> *This is what I'm referring to:*


Sorry but if you choose to misrepresent me that is what you get. I think it is an appropriate response to such lazy posting as to lump my one post in with others who have posted numerous times on the subject. I don't like it because it is factually inaccurate not to mention demeaning... One can demean equally while speaking softly and so called "politely"...



ehMax said:


> Why on earth do tempers have to be raised over *trying* *a feature that some members asked about? *
> 
> I don't think this is about some moral stand about upholding the community and making sure of the longevity of ehMac, *it's about some members puffing their chest and stamping their feet to make sure they get their way.
> 
> ...


No member asked about a "Thanks" button... zero, ziltch, nada, rein, none whatsoever.

See there you go again with your "politely" demeaning posts... 

Feeling all puffed and proud now with your "civil/polite" condescension? *That *is what I find off-putting.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> Sorry but if you choose to misrepresent me that is what you get. I think it is an appropriate response to such lazy posting as to lump my one post in with others who have posted numerous times on the subject. I don't like it because it is factually inaccurate not to mention demeaning... One can demean equally while speaking softly and so called "politely"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afraid you lost me... I directly quoted your post and made comments regarding your own words. I did so and continue to do so without anger, pride or hyperbole. 

At any rate, 'Thanks', 'Like', 'Kudos', '+1', 'Good Job', 'I like this content'...the button could be called anything, and it was installed as a direct response to member's request (Where it was being referred to in multiple terms). VS was just eager to show support to the community. Hence the quickly fixed "Upload button". The feature was presented in a manner that clearly asked what the community thought of it.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

ehMax said:


> Afraid you lost me... I directly quoted your post and made comments regarding your own words. I did so and continue to do so without anger, pride or hyperbole.
> 
> At any rate, 'Thanks', 'Like', 'Kudos', '+1', 'Good Job', 'I like this content'...the button could be called anything, and it was installed as a direct response to member's request (Where it was being referred to in multiple terms). VS was just eager to show support to the community. Hence the quickly fixed "Upload button". The feature was presented in a manner that clearly asked what the community thought of it.


If it could have been called anything, why Thanks? Why not what 'everyone' asked for as you keep saying? Why not simply add what the members were wanting, a 'Like" button? And not one with cheesy graphics?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I'd like to Thank you for that response, but now I'm a little bit afraid to. Fear is the path to the dark side...


Lol...Hi from the dark side.

The difficult part is actually trying to find those posts that you were thanked for,
Then you can confirm your suspicions that you actually did help someone,
Rather than them just hitting the thanks button for the heck of it.

A hot link in the thanks post count to a list of thanked posts would help,
Or just a hot link to a list of those posts with the names of those you helped.

Heck...Getting complicated now.

Argh


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

I started to thank everyone but it got so tiring that I had to take a break. Not sure I get the thanks idea. I mean if I want to say "thanks", I think I'm capable of saying so in writing. Thanks but no thanks. Kind of like that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Do we really need more of this? Are our egos really that weak..?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> Has nothing to do with a like button, there is no like button, if it was a like button we wouldn't be talking about a thanks button. Nobody asked for a Thanks button and I don't understand why there is even a comparison between the two. To tally up popularity points reduces this website to a grade school look at me I'm liked more than you type of situation that I want no part of. Not because I'm afraid of being less popular, I could care less, it just makes the site look juvenile and I assumed we were all adults here. Thanks - no.


+1
I can't believe we're still flogging this dead horse.

Implementing these like or thanks or whatever buttons is simply childish and serves absolutely no purpose.
A "Thanks" button is even worse than a "Like" button - most posts on ehMac don't even lend themselves to a "Thanks" reply - like all the ones in this thread.
A "Like" button is a bit more universal, but still silly for a site like this.
If I'm interested in a social networking site where people think the number of "friends" or "Thanks" or "Likes" someone has is important, then I go to Facebook or any of the other sites of this type.

What ehMac needs if anything are some value-added features, not silly "Thanks" or "Like" buttons.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

krs said:


> What ehMac needs if anything are some value-added features, not silly "Thanks" or "Like" buttons.


........ Like fixing the Classifieds ...... By making it so that SOLD items can be marked as SOLD in their titles.........


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah - I should have included "Fixing bugs" as well.

I really get annoyed if a bug finally gets fixed and then comes back again.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy mackerel. I think it's time for a stiff drink.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Yikes! Now it's keeping tabs on which members liked which post, that's even worse.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I NEED to KNOW DAMMIT!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd just like to request to the new overlords that my account be set up to permanently "like" every post pm-r makes in the " Mac help and troubleshooting" forum lol


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

broad said:


> I'd just like to request to the new overlords that my account be set up to permanently "like" every post pm-r makes in the " Mac help and troubleshooting" forum lol



Gee broad, I'm just so honoured with your request but I gather it's a rather facetious request, and something to do with something you just can't let go of, and similar to some of your previous posts as I recall. And then the ehmac mayor had to suspend you for a while if you recall for some of your insistent attacking posts to others as well, and maybe you just don't get it.

Go and review some of the thankful replies posted I saw to some of my help reply post threads when I attempted to help a member's problem post with a possible constructive reply, and maybe you could try doing the same a bit more frequently rather than your too frequent flippant personal attack comment posts. 

Amen. I hope.

Edit: I case you don't understand the Amen bit, it and it's various derivatives that originated from the Latin verb 'Amo' and it's connotations it's based on which basically stands for "love".


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

A favorite gathering place (like a pub) gets new ownership. 

Of course the new owners want to make it their own. It's their place. 

Most patrons are only visitors (if they live there, that's a whole other problem) but visitors are important to the future of the business. Active participants (in ehMac's situation) provide most of the pub menu. 

So if the new owners want to redecorate or change things, it's their right to make that choice. 

Pub changes may result in visitor changes. Visitor changes will result in menu changes. 

If we don't like anything on the menu, we have the choice to go elsewhere.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> A favorite gathering place (like a pub) gets new ownership.
> 
> Of course the new owners want to make it their own. It's their place.
> 
> ...


It is definitely their right... but it doesn't make them right. 

They have an existing clientele. If they want to alienate them and get a different clientele by making changes that the existing clientele don't like then they are well on their way to doing that.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Fortunately there are a number of very good alternatives


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> Fortunately there are a number of very good alternatives


None that are Canadian though with the same kind of traffic, not that the traffic here is all that high but the other Canadian alternatives have far less.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> None that are Canadian though with the same kind of traffic, not that the traffic here is all that high but the other Canadian alternatives have far less.


True - but how much of the technical discussion here is Canadian specific?

It was mostly bitching about the higher price of Apple products (and others) in Canada and lack of access to certain Apple products at the same time they are released in the US.
Both topics where we are just spinning our wheels in discussing them - the price is what it is and the availability as well - nothing we can do or discussions in this forum to influence that.

When I have a Mac issue or question and google that, ehMac does come up occasionally but other Mac forums come up more often.

I like ehMac, don't get me wrong, and I prefer to stay here rather than join another forum, but all that depends where this forum is heading.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krs said:


> +1
> I can't believe we're still flogging this dead horse.
> 
> Implementing these like or thanks or whatever buttons is simply childish and serves absolutely no purpose.
> ...


Except when one poster helps another with a specific tech-related issue. Then a Thanks button might be warranted. Of course, that's when the poster is more likely to write something out. 

I'm thinking now I might like to see a "you know, you're an idiot" type of button when you just need to get the point across quickly.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

krs said:


> Fortunately there are a number of very good alternatives


the signal/noise ratio on this board is one of the better ones of any mac-related board i go to. with a few notable exceptions (who will remain nameless for fear of me getting a rambling, nonsensical, poorly punctuated 4 paragraph reply) this board has a decent amount of people who actually know what the hey they're talking about. 

some of the "advice" and "help" that is dispensed on other more popular forums is laughable at best and just plain irresponsible at worst. 

if someone has a mac issue there aren't many better places to come for help than here.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

broad said:


> .......if someone has a mac issue there aren't many better places to come for help than here.


I'm just stating the obvious - but let's not forget that the *members* make ehMac what it is.
The forum itself is just a means of communication, without the "right" members it's nothing.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i think we're making the same point.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

KC4 said:


> A favorite gathering place (like a pub) gets new ownership.
> ...
> 
> Pub changes may result in visitor changes. Visitor changes will result in menu changes.
> ...



Well if good Poutine isn't on the menu, well, I guess I just don't know.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

krs said:


> True - but how much of the technical discussion here is Canadian specific?
> 
> It was mostly bitching about the higher price of Apple products (and others) in Canada and lack of access to certain Apple products at the same time they are released in the US.
> Both topics where we are just spinning our wheels in discussing them - the price is what it is and the availability as well - nothing we can do or discussions in this forum to influence that.
> ...


I will say that although I have gotten some good answers to my questions here, I tend now to have to go farther afield to get answers to very specific questions involving self-repair, etc.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

screature said:


> It is definitely their right... but it doesn't make them right.
> 
> They have an existing clientele. If they want to alienate them and get a different clientele by making changes that the existing clientele don't like then they are well on their way to doing that.


It doesn't necessarily make them wrong either. Wrong for you, obviously, but not everybody.

This site has seen some long term very active members leave (I still miss Evan Pitts' contributions and I wish I had known McNutt, and where the halibut is SnappleQuaffer, for example) but still the site survives. 

I wouldn't like to see you leave (again)....but if you are not happy here, I will definitely understand why.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Well if good Poutine isn't on the menu, well, I guess I just don't know.


I never knew there was such a thing as "good Poutine".
French fries, or better yet chips should be eaten with malt vinegar and a bit of salt, period!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

jamesB said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as "good Poutine".
> French fries, or better yet chips should be eaten with malt vinegar and a bit of salt, period!


You gotta get over to the Maritime Provinces some time. And especially to the Acadian areas of NB for poutine, clams & chips, and etc.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> It doesn't necessarily make them wrong either. Wrong for you, obviously, but not everybody.
> 
> This site has seen some long term very active members leave (I still miss Evan Pitts' contributions and I wish I had known McNutt, and where the halibut is SnappleQuaffer, for example) but still the site survives.
> 
> I wouldn't like to see you leave (again)....but if you are not happy here, I will definitely understand why.


indeed, quite a few good ones have vaporized, but for a reason (or 3) different from these.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

johnp said:


> You gotta get over to the Maritime Provinces some time. And especially to the Acadian areas of NB for poutine, clams & chips, and etc.


Nooo, gravy and lumpy cheese on chips just doesn't cut it no matter what coast it's being served on.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jamesB said:


> Nooo, gravy and lumpy cheese on chips just doesn't cut it no matter what coast it's being served on.


Just curious but have you ever tried "GOOD POUTINE"?, and it does have to be *good*.

I used to think the same as you, chips and vinegar (preferably malt) and some salt and nothing else, and maybe due to the influence of my very English born parents, until one day... well, things changed. 

Sorry for the sidetrack post and now back to the regular forum programming and the thread topic.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4 said:


> This site has seen some long term very active members leave (I still miss Evan Pitts' contributions and I wish I had known McNutt, and where the halibut is SnappleQuaffer, for example) but still the site survives.


Indeed. Although I have to say that other than a very few like Evan Pitts I don't notice when they leave. 

I know some members who have told me they are leaving because they can't bear to read any more gabby, half-baked, illogical posts by members who won't (or can't) proofread their entries. My advice? Stick around and don't read them!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Just curious but have you ever tried "GOOD POUTINE"?, and it does have to be *good*.
> 
> I used to think the same as you, chips and vinegar (preferably malt) and some salt and nothing else, and maybe due to the influence of my very English born parents, until one day... well, things changed.
> 
> Sorry for the sidetrack post and now back to the regular forum programming and the thread topic.


I've enjoyed Smokes Poutine and their various exotic flavours, but no matter how it tastes, I can't eat more than a cupful without falling into a digestive torpor.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I've enjoyed Smokes Poutine and their various exotic flavours, but no matter how it tastes, I can't eat more than a cupful without falling into a digestive torpor.


Holly Smokes, no pun intended, I just checked out their site and menu options Smoke's Poutinerie and all I can say is some of their menu options have to be Poutine on steroids!!

And yes a cupful would probably do me for at least a day as well. And our local "Prairie Inn"pub has their own 'over the top' Poutine version, and I must admit that a bit of it with their prepared Pacific Coast oysters sure goes down well and is very enjoyable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing that since this poll has now turned into "talk about your poutine experiences", that we've gathered about all the info we need regarding support or lack thereof for a Thanks button.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm guessing that since this poll has now turned into "talk about your poutine experiences", that we've gathered about all the info we need regarding support or lack thereof for a Thanks button.


Hmmmm, go away for a day and the hot topic of yes we need the button! scrap the button! is now all about eating. I would have to agree with you fjnmusic.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Interestingly enough, all the good members that left, in any of the PMs, or the ones I knew personally, never mentioned anything about bad grammar or the lack of proof reading.

Yeah I think the poll is done. To be honest, what this tells me, is that people are done venting, and have moved on to more important things. While the thanks button may have drunk my last beer, made a pass at my daughter and left mud on my floor, it seems to have calmed down and isn't causing much crap. I haven't even noticed it til this thread.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> It doesn't necessarily make them wrong either. Wrong for you, obviously, but not everybody.
> 
> This site has seen some long term very active members leave (I still miss Evan Pitts' contributions and I wish I had known McNutt, and where the halibut is SnappleQuaffer, for example) but still the site survives.
> 
> I wouldn't like to see you leave (again)....but if you are not happy here, I will definitely understand why.


Well the current standing of the polls and the general tenor of the discussion by at least a plurality of members would indicate that the Thanks button is not appreciated in its current implementation. So while perhaps not completely wrong it certainly is not a success... far from it IMO.

Funny you seem to think that the Thanks button might be a deal breaker for me as I never indicated that. I don't like the way it has been implemented at all, especially without any consultation with the community, but it is not enough to make me want to leave.

I'm not quite sure when I have ever left before as I don't think I ever have. I have said in the past in discussions with ehMax that certain things were making me feel that I might leave because of them but I don't recall ever having formally left only to come back like a few others have done.

Like in real (as opposed to virtual or cyber) life people come and people go and the world keeps on spinning.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

...... and yet, even though the overwhelming majority is against it, the damn thing's still there.

That really tells me all I need to know about the new ownership.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rob said:


> ...... and yet, even though the overwhelming majority is against it, the damn thing's still there.
> 
> That really tells me all I need to know about the new ownership.


What is most disturbing is that we have not heard a peep out the new owners since the implementation of the Thanks button despite the heated debate. 

It seems to indicate a certain level of indifference on their part.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Rob said:


> ...... and yet, even though the overwhelming majority is against it, the damn thing's still there.
> 
> That really tells me all I need to know about the new ownership.


+1, oh, wait, thanks!


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

screature said:


> What is most disturbing is that we have not heard a peep out the new owners since the implementation of the Thanks button despite the heated debate.
> 
> It seems to indicate a certain level of indifference on their part.


yep, I mentioned they come in, stir the pot but don't stick around to see what happens.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Hang on there, kids. Mo instituted, on a trial basis mind you, a new feature that many did ask for, although maybe not in that particular form. Even the former mayor of EhMac supported the idea. It's been, what, a week? Give the guy a chance to let respond after the dust settles. I imagine he's trying to be objective without appearing to favor one side or the other too much. My prediction? Thanks gets changed to Like, the thumbs up stays, no Dislike, and the running tally disappears because it's really not necessary. No big whoop in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> *Even the former mayor of EhMac supported the idea.*


I think this is the key to this debacle.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Even the former mayor of EhMac supported the idea.


Not sure this matters, he is after all just a member now and I don't want to say kissing up to the new guy in town....


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob said:


> ...... and yet, even though the overwhelming majority is against it, the damn thing's still there.
> 
> That really tells me all I need to know about the new ownership.


So when was Ehmac anything more than a benevolent dictatorship?

Why would anyone expect a vote or an expression of opinion should change an outcome?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> My prediction? Thanks gets changed to Like, the thumbs up stays, no Dislike, and the running tally disappears because it's really not necessary. No big whoop in the grand scheme of things.


I am assuming the same outcome, some happy, some not. Soon after no one remembers it happened.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Please no. At least not in it's current form. It's huge and gawdy and clutters up the interface after people have clicked it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Why would anyone expect a vote or an expression of opinion should change an outcome?


It did when ehMax tried to implement the 'like' button himself. He backed away pretty quickly after a similar debate. How soon we forget.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I'm not quite sure when I have ever left before as I don't think I ever have. I have said in the past in discussions with ehMax that certain things were making me feel that I might leave because of them but I don't recall ever having formally left only to come back like a few others have done.


A few drama queens have left with great emotional flourishes, but then skulked back to fill lives that were probably more empty than they realized.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

And some just stay to troll and bait so many people end up leaving. Probably because thats really the only way they can communicate, because, if you watch, it seems to be pretty much the extent of their contribution to this mac forum.

Forums truly attract all sorts! But on the few forums I have participated on, it's the trolls that kill the vibe. Every time. People suggest not responding to them, but when one stops, another takes their place. It keeps the troll alive. While I may not like everyone here, I think there's probably only one here.

No need to take my word for it, I know many think the same.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> A few drama queens have left with great emotional flourishes, but then skulked back to fill lives that were probably more empty than they realized.


That's true, but then there are those who keep screeching about trolls who are bigger trolls themselves than the ones they complain about, they just don't realize it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Coming from the bully who calls people drug addicts? And thinks that's ok?

I think there are bigger problems than the thanks button.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> *Hang on there, kids. Mo instituted, on a trial basis mind you, a new feature that many did ask for, although maybe not in that particular form.* Even the former mayor of EhMac supported the idea. It's been, what, a week? Give the guy a chance to let respond after the dust settles. I imagine he's trying to be objective without appearing to favor one side or the other too much. *My prediction*? Thanks gets changed to Like, the thumbs up stays, no Dislike, and the running tally disappears because it's really not necessary. No big whoop in the grand scheme of things.


No kids here... You are mistaking us with your day job. 

Nope, nobody asked for the implementation of a Thanks button. Zero, ziltch, nada, rein.

And how do we know it is on a "trial" basis? Mo never communicated with us one way or the other to say so.

I have had my differences with EhMax in the past but I give him full props for always communicating with us about proposed changes here on ehMac... the new management has not.

I think your prediction is more a representation of what you personally would like to see as it almost 100% represents the things you have been saying.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> So when was Ehmac anything more than a benevolent dictatorship?
> 
> Why would anyone expect a vote or an expression of opinion should change an outcome?


It *was* a benevolent dictatorship... one that listened to its constituents. But thus far we have no evidence that the new dictatorship is listening because there has been little to no communication on the part of the dictator.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> It *was* a benevolent dictatorship... one that listened to its constituents. But thus far we have no evidence that the new dictatorship is listening because there has been little to no communication on the part of the dictator.


It's not as if we even know the command structure of the new masters. "Mo" is probably squashed into a little box between management and the community and can't say very much about future plans as they try to maximize ad revenue on the place.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> No kids here... You are mistaking us with your day job.
> 
> Nope, nobody asked for the implementation of a Thanks button. Zero, ziltch, nada, rein.
> 
> ...


I'm an open book, Screature. They are also the things both ehMax and Mystery Mo have been hinting at so far if you've been paying attention. And yes, Mo does post, but he tries not to say too much or take sides from what I've seen. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

groovetube said:


> To be honest, what this tells me, is that people are done venting, and have moved on to more important things.


Wrong assumption - not that I need to vent more but the only reason I have not been back until just now is because I didn't get any more ehMac email notifications so I thought nobody was posting on this subject.

I just checked ehMac now to see if any new interesting threads had been started and was a bit surprised there are two more pages on this subject and no notification.

That another thing that needs fixing or at least investigating - sometimes I get three email notifications on the same thread one after the other and other times I get none.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> But thus far we have no evidence that the new dictatorship is listening because there has been little to no communication on the part of the dictator.


True - but it's also a weekend.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

If it were me I'd be having a few stiff drinks planning a 4 week vaca after reading all this rubbish.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

You call eleven pages of well thought out and articulated discussion "rubbish"???

Shame on you !!!

But seriously - going back to the earlier posts here I just realized that any thanks for a post adds three more lines to the post.
Makes the idea even worse than I thought.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> True - but it's also a weekend.


So? EhMax posted to us often on the weekends.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

krs said:


> You call eleven pages of well thought out and articulated discussion "rubbish"???
> 
> Shame on you !!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Well ok most of it rubbish. Then a slugfest, then a little more rubbish.

I think the well thought out stuff petered out a couple threads ago and we're just beating a dead fish now until we hear back.

I agree we don't need all the extras, a simple +1 button with no frills or reports would suffice, no thumbs up icon just +1 over the square. Neat, unassuming, inoffensive. Highly highly Canadian


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm an open book, Screature. *They are also the things both ehMax and Mystery Mo have been hinting at so far if you've been paying attention.* And yes, Mo does post, but he tries not to say too much or take sides from what I've seen. *Patience, grasshopper.*


I dare say I pay at least as much attention to what goes on here as you do fjnmusic... And no Mo has been absolutely quiet since the Thanks button implementation.... But if *you* have been paying attention you would know that... 

All he has done is say his howdy ho's at the beginning and has been silent ever since.

And you are not my teacher or mentor so please cut out the condescension.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> I dare say I pay at least as much attention to what goes on here as you do fjnmusic... And no Mo has been absolutely quiet since the Thanks button implementation.... But if *you* have been paying attention you would know that...
> 
> All he has done is say his howdy ho's at the beginning and has been silent ever since.
> 
> And you are not my teacher or mentor so please cut out the condescension.


As you wish, my young Padawan learner. But seriously, folks, if you want to avoid the Thanks button or subsequent extra 3 lines added to each post, just use Tapatalk.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> And you are not my teacher or mentor so please cut out the condescension.


Public school teachers can develop some massively overblown egos!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

That's what I hear!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> So? EhMax posted to us often on the weekends.


EhMax was a Mac user, he probably checked here seven days a wekk like many of us do.

Mo may not be - this could just be a Monday to Friday job for him.
This thread started on a Thursday - I think it's reasonable that he decided to wait a couple of days to see how things shake out before commenting.
A couple of days plus the weekend would make it Monday at the earliest before we hear from him.

All I'm saying - Mo not commenting yet doesn't mean anything (contrary to what was suggested in this thread)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

krs said:


> EhMax was a Mac user, he probably checked here seven days a wekk like many of us do.
> 
> Mo may not be - this could just be a Monday to Friday job for him.
> This thread started on a Thursday - I think it's reasonable that he decided to wait a couple of days to see how things shake out before commenting.
> ...


Sure it does it means Mo doesn't have the level of involvement that we have experienced in the past with ehMax.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> As you wish, my young Padawan learner. But seriously, folks, if you want to avoid the Thanks button or subsequent extra 3 lines added to each post, just use Tapatalk.


You're quite the flip flopper on this issue aren't you fjnmusic, first you're all for it then you have reservations on the counting and anonymity and now you seem to be back all in.

Taptalk? Really? Do you think everyone uses an iPhone to post here? Phhulleeasse.  Not to mention the gobbledigook it produces in so many of your posts.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

screature said:


> Sure it does it means Mo doesn't have the level of involvement that we have experienced in the past with ehMax.


Funny - Ha, ha


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> You're quite the flip flopper on this issue aren't you fjnmusic, first you're all for it then you have reservations on the counting and anonymity and now you seem to be back all in.
> 
> Taptalk? Really? Do you think everyone uses an iPhone to post here? Phhulleeasse.  Not to mention the gobbledigook it produces in so many of your posts.


Have you eaten breakfast yet? Cause you seem a wee bit cranky. 

Tapatalk bypasses the Thanks button and rallies altogether. Try it for yourself if you don't believe me. And as for your judging me for accessing this forum via Tapatalk on my iPhone...eat your eggs, buddy. They're getting cold. Any gobbledygook is not intentional, but it does seem to add character. 

No flipflop here, btw. I know what I asked for. It's like asking your parents for a puppy for Christmas and instead they get you a nice new pair of sensible shoes. You THANK them for the shoes, even though you know you'd really LIKE to have had a puppy. And by the way, the shows have a step counter built in.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Have you eaten breakfast yet? Cause you seem a wee bit cranky.
> 
> Tapatalk bypasses the Thanks button and rallies altogether. Try it for yourself if you don't believe me. And as for your judging me for accessing this forum via Tapatalk on my iPhone...eat your eggs, buddy. They're getting cold. Any gobbledygook is not intentional, but it does seem to add character.
> 
> No flipflop here, btw. I know what I asked for. It's like asking your parents for a puppy for Christmas and instead they get you a nice new pair of sensible shoes. You THANK them for the shoes, even though you know you'd really LIKE to have had a puppy. And by the way, the shows have a step counter built in.


Replying to condescending posts has a tendency of making me cranky...

I post from a computer not a mobile device I thought I made that rather clear.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

this thread is just pure comedy


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's pure _something_.



broad said:


> this thread is just pure comedy


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

broad said:


> this thread is just pure comedy





HowEver said:


> It's pure _something_.


Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kelman said:


> Now we're getting somewhere!


At least we know it's pure.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> At least we know it's pure.


Yup, it's pure. As in purty. Purty amazin', if yer askin' me. And I do give Thanks fer that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

As I was telling you, Mo...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And one mo' for Mo


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> And one mo' for Mo
> View attachment 25689


See, there's the problem. The seat is taken by President Obama.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

president mo?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

broad said:


> this thread is just pure comedy


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It's official, this thread has jumped the shark...

IBTL


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

...this thread has thanked the shark.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

For our friends down south…Thanksgiving buttons!


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey all,

Thought I'd give you all sometime to discuss it and have the poll going for a little while.

Seems most people don't like the thanks button. We can ditch that idea.

I did see the suggestion for a +1 or -1 button (or substituting the thanks for 'like')

Or would you like it to be setup something similar to youtube/facebook?

Mo


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd give you all sometime to discuss it and have the poll going for a little while.
> 
> ...


I think a Link button would work they way it was implemented by ehMax before but without all the notifications and NO counter of how many Likes you have under your name. Just who liked your post in that post.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Mo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd give you all sometime to discuss it and have the poll going for a little while.
> 
> ...


Please...no. None of the above. I have no interest in seeing this place turn into some sort of popularity contest!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Something that eliminates the need for a +1 post that's all.


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

Paddy said:


> Please...no. None of the above. I have no interest in seeing this place turn into some sort of popularity contest!


haha Paddy,

I can also give the option to just take out the like button totally? Would that be better for all? Leave it as it was before?

Mo


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Mo said:


> haha Paddy,
> 
> I can also give the option to just take out the like button totally? Would that be better for all? Leave it as it was before?
> 
> Mo


Sounds good to me. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mo said:


> haha Paddy,
> 
> I can also give the option to just take out the like button totally? Would that be better for all? Leave it as it was before?
> 
> Mo


Hi Mo, 

I Thank you for coming up with a solution that I certainly Like: ie. have the Like button as an option for those who wish to use it (as a shorthand show of support for a particular comment) but have it hide-able for those who do not wish to see it. Similarily, I suppose it makes sense to have the "who liked" information show able/hide-able. Everybody wins. I do not think the tally is necessary at all, but I suppose that could be showable/hide-able as well. Thanks for listening patiently, with emphasis on the _patiently_.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd give you all sometime to discuss it and have the poll going for a little while.
> 
> ...


A +1 button that privately thanks the poster for their contribution would be acceptable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey! Where'd the Thanks button and tally go? I miss those little suckers already! beejacon


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

haha fjnmusic,

So the thank you is gone!

I will try to find something similar to what Macfury described.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mo said:


> haha fjnmusic,
> 
> So the thank you is gone!
> 
> I will try to find something similar to what Macfury described.


Call me Frank  . And thanks for listening, Mo.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

It's a complicated system thanking people anyways,
But it did keep the one liner post counts down.

Oh well...
Back to all those +1 posts.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Mo for getting rid of the Thanks button. :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I appreciate it as well.


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

haha screature,

No worries at all!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Mo for getting rid of the Thanks button. :clap:


You bet, thanks from me too Mo! :clap:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

and there was peace in the land. The mighty "thanks!", was cut down!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> and there was peace in the land. The mighty "thanks!", was cut down!


And oddly enough, the citizens of Ehville found themselves Thanking the new Owner Mo as they had never done before.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for no Thanks Mo.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> And oddly enough, the citizens of Ehville found themselves Thanking the new Owner Mo as they had never done before.
> 
> View attachment 25701


Where's that dang "Thumbs UP" Thanks Button?

Oh Well! >:clap:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> And oddly enough, the citizens of Ehville found themselves Thanking the new Owner Mo as they had never done before.
> 
> View attachment 25701


ha ha haha. After, well you know.

Anyway. Love the depiction


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Macfury said:


> A +1 button that privately thanks the poster for their contribution would be acceptable.


Acceptable - yes....
But necessary...I don't think so.

I don't really see what it adds to this forum.

I'd prefer if Mo & Co. spent their effort on either fixing some of the outstanding issues or adding something that really provides "value added"

And Mo, my thanks for deleting the "thanks button" as well.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

krs said:


> Acceptable - yes....
> But necessary...I don't think so.
> 
> I don't really see what it adds to this forum.
> ...


Agreed, the classifieds can use some attention.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kelman said:


> Agreed, the classifieds can use some attention.


I agree, Having sold listings still listed is annoying.
That section should be moderated and the moderator should delete the sold listings.
Or archive the sold listings in a sub folder for future reference at least.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree that they should be moved for reference as well


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kelman said:


> Agreed, the classifieds can use some attention.



+100!!

Let me add my support comments to this and then hopefully maybe follow up with updating the current ehmac.ca "search" topic/subject/find method, as presently I can usually find an ehmac.ca posters support post better and faster just using a google.ca search.

Or maybe I just don't know how to use the ehmac.ca 'search' option, and maybe a tutorial and interpretation as to how all the bits and pieces I see on the pages actually work.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

pm-r said:


> +100!!
> 
> Let me add my support comments to this and then hopefully maybe follow up with updating the current ehmac.ca "search" topic/subject/find method, as presently I can usually find an ehmac.ca posters support post better and faster just using a google.ca search.
> 
> Or maybe I just don't know how to use the ehmac.ca 'search' option, and maybe a tutorial and interpretation as to how all the bits and pieces I see on the pages actually work.


I find the same problem occurs, I can search ehmac better through google, sad. Maybe it is just us.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

kelman said:


> I find the same problem occurs, I can search ehmac better through google, sad. Maybe it is just us.


True. Internal search is buggy and rejects a large number of terms that are necessary to find what I need.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kelman said:


> I find the same problem occurs, I can search ehmac better through google, sad. Maybe it is just us.


Definitely a real problem - certainly not just you.

But I have the same problem with some other forums where we have given up on the forum search completely and just use google.
It's an issue with the underlying base forum software - I'm not sure Mo can do much about that.


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey all,

I have created a new section, just under the info centre.

This new section will be used for site issues, bugs and concerns on the site (along with additions and ideas).

Lets start a thread about the classifieds issues and another about the search function.

I will listen to the issues (please provide some history or links I can read up on, if necessary or helpful in explaining), and we I will slowly cut down on them one by one


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have created a new section, just under the info centre.
> 
> ...


Now where's that Thanks button when you really need one?


----------



## VSAdmin (Nov 5, 2012)

haha, thanks! We have already started the process 

Mo


----------

